# 1648 Landau Duck Boat "The Dirty Oar"



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 2, 2011)

I just picked up an old *Landau 1648* this weekend with the trailer for $400! I planning on decking the front and a few add-ons for duck/gator hunting down here in Florida. This will be at least a month long process (Should probably add a 2x multiplier on that :roll: ). I got it home on Saturday and snapped a few pics and started with the Oven Cleaner and 3600psi power washer to take most of the paint off. I'm hoping that as this goes on you guys will add your $0.02 and give me any suggestions you may have regarding anything from bow to stern! 

Intended Use: There are a few places I intend to hunt/fish and in order to get to them I will have to cross a few dikes. One being about 35' tall by 125' across. It is an airboat jump and has a wooden ramp up and down the other side. I will have to use 5' pieces of PVC and either a hand winch or (Eventually) an ATV winch to get the boat up and over. So...... any added weight will make this more difficult. (I can't afford aluminum or I would definitely go that route). So I'll be keeping that in mind as I go...... Maybe I should call the boat Jenny Craig! :-k I'm also building a Mud-Motor for it at the same time..... might eventually try and find a mid-size tiller but that is far in the future (money wise). 

My early list for mods include (in no particular order):

Boat Mods:
1: Deck with ample storage for Tackle, guns, battery, cooler, etc.
2: Grab bar for when I'm running the long-tail. 
3: Storage under the seats for random use
4: SteelFlex on the bottom for leak protection and slickeri-ness
5: Camo Job (somewhere between looking good in the parking lot and in the marsh!)
6: Some type of push pole holder
7: Pop-up Duck blind (probably won't happer until later on this summer) 
8: Removable Light bar on the front for bow fishing
9: Running lights
10: etc...

Trailer Mods:
1: New springs (pretty rusty)
2: Build a stop/rest for the front of the boat 
3: Re-wire lights
4: paint job

Looking forward to getting all of your comments and/or suggestions: 

Also looking for a name for her..... Again I intend to duck/gator hunt and fish out of this baby so early names that I'm toying with are:
Insta-Gator or Fowl Language..... #-o 

These were taken before I did anything to her.....



























These were taken after the easy-off applications. I rested the long-tail frame on it for a grab-bar mock-up.....
















I'll probably just paint over what is on the interior because it will get abused but I'll have to get the bottom and sides squeaky clean before the SteelFlex can be applied (So I've gathered from this site). I'll post more pics as she keeps progressing..... 

Thanks in advance and what an awesome site this is!


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2011)

Pictures fixed! :beer:

Nice looking project boat by the way!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 15, 2011)

She's coming together. I finished the deck last weekend and a few other parts during the week. I'll post pics in relative order of completion. 

Got the framing started. Trying to keep it simple (light) but still functional. 





Used some cardboard to cut the shapes out to try and minimize waste cuts (which I seem to be known for).





Got the front deck carpeted and snapped a few shots in the dark. 




















I only have a 7" extension pedistal for my swivel seat but ordered a 13" so that the doors clear the seat when it is mounted. 

Also got the first layer of paint and camo on the inside and finished the very front deck and rear bench. 





















I made a little sandwich mount for the long-tail to rest between for towing on the rear bench. I might try and figure out a better solution, something that might not get in the way as much on the rear but it works for now. 











Yesterday I met Ron Porter of https://www.bullfrogmarine.com that is the creator of Frog Spit. Its a bottom coating similar to Steel-Flex but doesn't crack as easily on tin boats. I'll hopefully apply it to the bottom next weekend. This afternoon I'm going to do a little work to the motor and try and mount it on the frame. I'm hoping to take it out in two weeks and give her a test run. I also will have to take a few shots of the trailer when the boat is off of it. Turned out pretty good (its a trailer). Here is a pic of it with the rear bunks finished. They are 7' long with 5' of Star Board and 2' of carpet. Once the boat is on the star board it slides really easily, and thats not even with the slick bottom coat on yet. I will say that I can still put the boat on the trailer by myself. I did it beside the driveway in the picture; however, I'm pretty sure I popped a few blood vessels and sounded very sailor-esque as I was hoisting it up on there..... she's a little chubby..... 






To-Do list:

1. Finish inside and outside camo
2. Apply Frog Spit to bottom
3. Build Grab Bar
4. Wire for lighting (switch panel under rear bench access)
5. Mount Front Fog Lights (Build light bar)
6. Name it...... thinking of calling it the "Dirty Oar".....


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 16, 2011)

The boat is looking great Brother. It's gonna be awesome when it's done.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 16, 2011)

Got the interior camo done. 










And got the MudBuddy frame painted also.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! I was wondering if I wasn't getting any love because its more of a duck boat than a bass boat being on this site. I keep hoping that I'll start getting some suggestions/tips/tricks..... We'll see. Its been fun working on it so far. I'm going to work on the engine this week and hopefully get it in the water soon!


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 16, 2011)

That thing is slick. Everything looks professional grade. Good Job Man.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 16, 2011)

HA! Don't look TOOOO closely or you might take that "Professional Grade" comment back. There were a few hiccups but she's coming along.


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 16, 2011)

Looking great man! I hope you get some ducks!!


----------



## nitroguy (May 16, 2011)

Nice job! Do you paint cars for a living?
Can't wait to see it on the water! =D>


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2011)

Very nice job man! =D> 

I like the paint. It is going to be a killer duck boat.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 16, 2011)

Man post some pics of the Ducks Unlimited Stencil on the Bow Deck. It looks awesome from what I can see in the prior pics.


----------



## Brine (May 16, 2011)

Great lookin build man!

You should be proud. If not, look at your first pics again =D>


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 16, 2011)

Ya I got some poster board and cut it out with an X-Acto knife. Turned out alright. It was about 20mph too windy to be painting but I couldn't wait.


----------



## dave shady (May 17, 2011)

That is SWEET looking Great!


----------



## reedjj (May 17, 2011)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 17, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 17, 2011)

I want to start wiring that little boat of mine and I thought I would ask you first if there is a particular wire I should use. I’ll have a deep cycle battery to power the trolling motor, navigation lights and I want to mount some fog lights I have up front. I also have a spot light mounted onto a hard hat that I’ll need power for. I’d like to make a few “outlets” where I can plug this stuff in almost. Well, I was thinking that it might be cool if I could use the same plug for the spot light and the trolling motor because….. there will be times that I will mount the trolling motor on the back or on the front and sometimes that I’ll want to use the spot light up front and in back. I was looking at these 2-wire plugs for trolling motors on-line but they are pretty pricey (about $12/plug and $40/outlet). Thought I’d get you guys thinking about it and see if you could come up with anything. One I’m not in a hurry and two it doesn’t have to be fancy either. Your thoughts?

I was looking at this:
https://www.gpsonsea.com/products/MKR%2d18-12%2d36V-plug-&-receptacle-kit-MINN%2d1865102.html


----------



## jonjon1648 (May 20, 2011)

Nice boat! I just purchased it's twin this past weekend and found this site by searching for a 1648 Landau. I am planning on doing deck work similar to yours. However, mine will be more for fishing than hunting.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 20, 2011)

Very cool! Seem to be real stout boats. Mine is a 1968 year model so she's been around. Post up your build for sure. I'm interested to see what you do different to yours and if you have any questions this is the place to post em. I'll also answer what I can.


----------



## DGF (May 21, 2011)

Boat looks great! I dig the DU logo!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 21, 2011)

So I started the process of putting the "Frog Spit" on yesterday and today. I sanded the bottom with 80 grit on my palm sander. If the pic loaded you can see that someone wanted to help out. Deke, my lab jumps on everything! 
So this morning a buddy of mine came over to help mix the stuff while I spray..... Yes I said spray it. My neighbor had a paint gun and said it had a BIG tip for spraying gel coat on boats. Well we mixed the first batch and started spraying. Seemed to not be spraying a ton of material but it was going on very well on the sides, back and 1/3 of the bottom until........ In the course of about 30 seconds (after maybe 5-7 minutes of spraying) it went from nice even spray to chunking to locked up! The stuff set up in the gun! I poured out what was left in the guns can and frantically started rolling the rest out. Well 1/3 of the bottom looks AWESOME but the other 2/3 looked like I furry a couple of handfuls of mulch on my hull and painted over it LOL!!!! Luckily the stuff sanded nicely and even after sanding was still just as slick as what was evenly sprayed. I couldn't believe it. Here is a good pic of the smooth part. 

And here is the rough part prior to sanding. 

I still recommend this stuff for sure but maybe add a
Little less activator when trying to spray it and be sure there is a BIG tip on the sprayer. I think that was half the problem with my application. I do still have a 1/2 gallon left though. 

I finally put the motor together as well. I'm going to try and finish up paint tomorrow and take her out for a test run. I'll snap a few more pics too......


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 21, 2011)

Pic


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 21, 2011)

Pic


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 21, 2011)

Pic


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 21, 2011)

Here is a shot of the trailer when the boat was off.


----------



## jonjon1648 (May 22, 2011)

That bottom coating looks great! Where did you get it and how much did you order?

I am planning on almost the same color blue but with the grey interior.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 22, 2011)

It's actually black, just looks blue in the light. It's called Frog Spit and you can order it from Ron Porter at bullfrogmarine.com. I got a gallon and used 1/2 to do the bottom. Could have put it on thicker if the gun wouldn't have messed up and probably would have used 3/4 gallon. It is $95/gal which is the same as the steelflex 9xs-2000 (w/ teflon) the regular steelflex is around $47/gal from a company in miami, FL called Fasco Epoxies. 

I took her out for her maiden voyage today. Got some pics and a short story (lol). I'll post up in the morning.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 23, 2011)

Built the grab handle and put a few finishing touches on the boat this weekend. Also got the motor put together and finished Camo-ing the outside. As I said a buddy and I took her out for her maiden voyage yesterday. As was expected, she is SSSLLLLOOOOOWWWW, LOL. Probably will eventually try and find a bigger motor for the frame. I'm guessing she cruises about 10mph tops full of gear and two guys. Won't plane out just plows water. I did run it through a small Water Hyacinthe patch and it churned right through it so I was happy about that. Unfortunately about 2 miles into our run one of the keys fell out between the drive shaft and the U-Joint..... time to break out the trolling motor :roll: 

It was a good test thought and I'm glad it happened then and not out during gator season. I'll test her out a few more times before season starts. Here are some pics. 










































I still have work to do but its minor things. Unfortunately when I was drilling the mounting holes in the ribs for the grab handle the bit grabbed and I felt it hit the floor. Didn't think much of it but yes.... it went through so I'll have to patch the hole.... #-o 

Next step is to finish out the compartments with a floor and start wiring lights and plugs. Mount the batteries and any other odds and ends...... AND CUP HOLDERS!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (May 31, 2011)

Got her named!






Also took it out to Blue Cypress Preserve and did a little bass fishing and saw a few lizards..... I'll post pics and a short rite-up as soon as I download the pictures.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 2, 2011)

So as I said, went out for the first "Reel" outing. Caught a few small bass. Nothing was biting. Funny part of the morning. Had been fishing for a little over an hour and finally got a nibble. Was using a lickerish lizard and working the bottom. Re-casted and got a hit. Set the hook and the line broke. I just started using the braded line and initially thought that my knot came untied when I set the hook. Then I look in the water and I can see my line floating (probably 10 seconds has went by after setting the hook). Well I trolled over to the line and wrapped it around my hand and wouldn't you know, the fish was still on! Not big but got my fish and rig back! 

Boat worked very well as far as room to walk around. A buddy was with me and we both had room to get around. Probably need a bigger trolling motor if I ever paln to fish in any kind of wind. 40lb thrust was fine though when is was relatively calm. 

Mud Motor ran decent, still having float problems. It doesn't want to run unless it is VERY level. 


*Micropterus salmoides*



































Your Thoughts?


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've seen some of you guy's boats with LED strips for interior lighting. Where are you finding these? I've found some on e-bay but they are cheap cheap.... like $0.99 cheap. Thats a great price but I'd guess the quality is pretty low.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 2, 2011)

Great looking boat man! =D> =D> I like the camo job, will look better with some dried blood!


----------



## reedjj (Jun 2, 2011)

I cant believe I am just now seeing this build. I am always looking for anything 1648 or builds out of FL! It looks great! 

I have a little suggestio for your getting over obstacles such as the airboat jump, logs, etc!

I use a come-along to get over some log jams and sand bars that are just to much to try and blast over in my boat.

You can use an anchor like this... https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=79945&pdesc=Fluke_Style_Galvanized_Anchor_9_lbs&aID=602A3&merchID=4006 ... to grab the ground if there are no tree's or anything solid to hook the cable or chain to. 

I live just south of Jax and was planning on doing a lot of hunting and fishing in the Okeefenokee in Ga. BUT I just learned yesterday that you cant have anything over 15hp in the okeefenokee swamp. A small 12 or 14 ft jon set up similar to your boat with a 15 hp mud buddy might be the solution to that!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 2, 2011)

reedjj said:


> I cant believe I am just now seeing this build. I am always looking for anything 1648 or builds out of FL! It looks great!
> 
> I have a little suggestio for your getting over obstacles such as the airboat jump, logs, etc!
> 
> ...



Its still definitely a work in progress and thanks for the suggestions! If you're ever down in my area (3 hr drive from JAX) you have an open inviation to head out to the swamp with me for a test ride. I need the seat time anyways. We have a few HP restricted areas down here which are 10hp and under which is why I went to the Honda 13hp motor. Looks just like the 9hp! 
Sneaky sneaky............ :wink:


----------



## IRISH56 (Jun 2, 2011)

LFTDJEEP426 said:


> I've seen some of you guy's boats with LED strips for interior lighting. Where are you finding these? I've found some on e-bay but they are cheap cheap.... like $0.99 cheap. Thats a great price but I'd guess the quality is pretty low.




Cabelas ... got four on my duck boat (6 LED utility) and am planning on adding one or two more. They've held up for a few seasons with no trouble, mounted under the gunnel on a V-hull.

Boat Lighting - Navigation & Cabin Lighting .... on sale right now actually $9.99 I think!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got the motor stalling issue figured out. The Hondas have a low oil shut-off breaker on them from the factory to limit the chances of you toasting the motor with low oil. I guess when I was taking off it would slosh the oil just enough to trip the breaker, killing the motor. I found this out cruzing a go-cart forum that uses these same engines and have issues with the centrifugal forces in cornering. Another bonus, on the same site they sell a intake/exhaust kit for these that is said to give 2 to 4 HP increase (depending on how dirty/clogged the stock intake & exhaust are) and all for $60! That and another inch of pitch she should make a screaming 12-ish MPH!!!! 

On another note, getting ready for gator season I had been looking around at head lamps and decided to save my $120 and build my own. 

I was hoping to get some comments/suggestions/criticism on my design. 

Here is what I came up with. 
I bought a 3' piece of aluminum strap at ACE - $4
4509 bulb at Napa - $13.50 (Called an Aircraft Landing Bulb)
I bought a stainless hose clamp - $2
bought two alligator clamps for the battery - $1.50/ea
20' green extension cord from ACE - $6 
I already had a hardhat but they run about - $10
TOTAL - $28.50 ($38.50 if you don't have a hard hat)

I bent the strap to fit the contour of the helmet (2 pieces for top and bottom.) then riveted it to the helmet. I then riveted the hose clamp to the strap. I took a piece of 3/8 hose and cut it on the bottom side to wrap around the bulb to give the hose clamp something to hold to. then wired the bulb with the extension cord and D-O-N-E!





















Of course I had to paint it camo..... because you have to paint everything camo.... I used it saturday morning and it worked flawlessly. It is a little heavy up front mostly due to the weight of the bulb but it was fine for the 30 to 45 minutes I wore it. It is super bright but I have no idea what kind of draw it soaks up yet. I'll eventually put a switch on it and wire a trolling motor plug onto it when I wire my boat.....


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, here are a few pics of her running in the water. 











Still some bugs to work out. Need to make a front trolling motor mount that is removable..... got to do some more thinking (and searching on here) before I come up with something.


----------



## Zum (Jun 7, 2011)

wattage/volts will give you your draw(current)
Probably 100/12=8.33amps


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is 8.33 amps a big draw? Currently I'm using a 24 series marine battery for all of my electrical. I would like to get an additional so I can run lighting on one and the trolling motor on the other. With that kind of draw, how long (continious use) should I expect to get out of a fully charged battery using that lamp. Same questions if I were to use three of those lamps?


----------



## Zum (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not 100% but I think a group 24 battery has around 80 amp hours.
Should get 10 hours,a thrid of that if 3.
Look for some type of LED spot lights,draw alot less.
That must be a bright light to be 100watt,alot of halogens are only 55W.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll have to do a little looking for an led lamp that'll work off the battery. And yes, the bulb (4905 aircraft bulb) is brighter than my buddy's 2 million candle power spot. I know there's a difference in candle power and lumens and I don't remember the difference and I don't know the lumens of this bulb but it is freaking bright!


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you make that grab handle yourself or did you have it fabricated for you? Details please. I'd like to add one of those to my refurb. project.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 7, 2011)

I made it myself. I went by a local exhaust shop and got a 7' piece of 1-3/4" piece bent to 180• and then had them cut me another 3' piece. I circle cut and welded the angle to the hoop. I also went to a metal shop and got a piece of 2" angle and a 4"x4" drop of 1/4" plate. Drilled the holes. Mocked everything up and welded it all together. I had some aluminum plate left over from cutting out of the bench seats and rivited that onto the front of the hoop. This allowed me to put a few misc hangers on the aluminum plate for..... Junk holders, lol! I'll take a few pics of it tomorrow and post with more detail. I've got about $40 in the whole thing.


----------



## 75MIRRO16 (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome boat! Even better name!! :lol:


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jul 12, 2011)

Did a little Fitchin' this weekend. Boat is working out well. Having a problem keeping the key in the keyway..... Can't get one to fit tight. Its like the keyway is wornout. 







And the Whopper of the day! 






Spent about 10 minutes trying to catch this little guy. He was right off of a grass bed point and kept nibbling on my 10" worm..... little did I know the worm was bigger than he was. Turns out.... his eyes WEREN'T bigger than his Belly!


----------



## mmf (Jul 12, 2011)

I really like the color of the base paint, what color is it and what kind of paint??


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jul 12, 2011)

mmf said:


> I really like the color of the base paint, what color is it and what kind of paint??



It is "Sand Tan" Parker's Duck Boat Paint. Very Flat paint, goes on well with roller and is fairly durable. The rest of krylon camo colors from Ace Hardware......


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Aug 9, 2011)

New Update! Sold the 13hp Long Tail and picked up a 23hp Long Tail. Here are a few before and after pictures. I'll take some more pics this weekend. I'm finally wiring some lights and hopefully making an adjustable trolling motor mount.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you using a stencil kit for your camo?


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nope.... I just put a Khaki base coat and then use a different spray tip from a can of bore cleaner and swipe across whatever I'm painting very fast..... Not the best camo but works for me....


----------



## Troutbum24 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey great job on the Mod! If you don't mind me asking, what kind of carpet did you use for your Mod - I have been looking for that color of Tan but can only seem to find it at Cabelas which seems to be expensive. Where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! Its been fun working on her and still have a ways to go. Prolly gonna do an aluminum deck after this duck season (weight & durability) 

The carpet, It's from Lowe's it's pretty cheap too. Not their cheapest but the next one to it. Good color and has worn well so far.....


----------



## reedjj (Aug 9, 2011)

I remember reading that you were not happy with your old motor. Have you had the new one out yet? If so what speeds are you getting. 

I bet your not plowing anymore!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 9, 2011)

If I ever build another boat, It's going to have a mud motor. They 're cool. Great boat you got. Todd


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Aug 10, 2011)

reedjj said:


> I remember reading that you were not happy with your old motor. Have you had the new one out yet? If so what speeds are you getting.
> 
> I bet your not plowing anymore!



Yeah..... I was very happy with the little motor I had, just wasn't fast enough. I'm still waiting on the transom plate to get welded and I'm planning on starting to wire the boat this evening with a buddy. I hope to give it a test on Friday in the river. I'm hearing I should see close to 20mph! Thats almost double what I was getting before.


----------



## JVRAT (Aug 16, 2011)

Man i really like your camo. I too got the Parker Sand color. How did you do the other colors? What do you mean by Bore cleaner? Our teal season starts on Sep 10th so i need to get this paint thing fnished haha.. By the way the boat looks great!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Nov 22, 2011)

JVRAT said:


> Man i really like your camo. I too got the Parker Sand color. How did you do the other colors? What do you mean by Bore cleaner? Our teal season starts on Sep 10th so i need to get this paint thing fnished haha.. By the way the boat looks great!



By "Bore Cleaner" I meant that I used the spray tip off of the aerosol can. Bore cleaner is used to clean the inside of a gun barrel. It just happened to have a very fine spray. I just use that fine tip on the regular camo paint cans and spray fast streaks across the surface to be painted. Maybe I'll post a video! 

It has been a while since I updated my post. I ended up wiring some switches, lighting, blah blah. 

I used trolling motor plugs for.... the trolling motor, my head lamps and my handheld spot light to I can use any of the three plugs in the boat for the separate items. 





This is just a pic of the inside wiring courtesy of my buddy (the electrician). My wiring would be much sloppier! 





Here is the switch panel, master cutoff, Cigarette lighter plug, and trolling motor plug/outlet. 





Then came Gator season! And to answer Reed's question about speed. With a full load of:
5 gallon gas tank, spare gallon jug (full)
(2) Batteries
life jackets
Paddles
Trolling motor
Gator Gear
Me - 190lbs
Buddy - 235lbs (Being polite)
Full wood deck
tools
misc
and frog spit on the bottom I get 15.6mphLoaded / 19.2 mph empty

Here are a few pics I took while we were hunting:















And our Catch!
















Small one was a little over 8' and the bigger one was just over 10'. Good times with good friends! 

I'll see about posting a video of my "Shade Tree" Painting technique..... if you can call it that!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 22, 2011)

reminds me of the show swamp people


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Nov 23, 2011)

JonBoatfever said:


> reminds me of the show swamp people



I take that as a compliment!


----------



## Tin Can (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweet, Lake Garcia, maybe I'll see you out there sometime. Awesome boat fish an gators.


----------

